# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Fëmijët, televizioni dhe çrregullimet e vëmendjes.

## Davius

*FËMIJËT, TELEVIZIONI DHE ÇRREGULLIMET E VËMENDJES*

 Një studim i ri që doli në numrin e Prillit të “Pedriatia”, del në përfundimin që fëmijët që shikojnë televizion përjetojnë harqe të shkurtuara të vëmendjes dhe rrit në mënyrë të ndjeshme mundësitë, bazuar mbi orët para televizorit, e zhvillimit të ADD (crregullimet e vëmendjes) më vonë gjatë jetës. Akademia Amerikane e Padriatisë ka rekomanduar që fëmijët nën moshën dy vjeçare të mos shikojnë televizor dhe ky studim i ri ka përforcuar këtë rekomandim. 

Publikimi i këtij studimi ndodh në të njëjtën kohë me festimin e 35 vjetorit të transmetimeve të Sesame Street. Ndihmës drejtori për kërkime në Workshopin e Sesame vuri në dyshim rezultatet e këtij studimi sepse kërkuesit nuk e dinin përmbajtjen e programacionit gjatë studimit, por vetëm duke u fokusuar në numrin e orëve që fëmija shikonte ekranin e televizorit. Programacioni i Sesame Street konsiderohet instruktive dhe edukative. 

Sipas Dr. Dimitri Christakis, kërkues në Spitalin e Fëmijëve dhe Qendrën Rajonale Mjeksore në Seattle, imazhet vizive të përshpejtuara që kryesisht shihen në televizor mund të ndryshojnë zhvillimin normal të trurit. Përvec kësaj, vazhdon Dr. Christakis, koha e tepërt përpara televizorit kontribuon në obesitetin (trashje) dhe agresivitetin tek fëmijët. 

Me sa duket kjo nuk është dicka e re për Dr. Lorraine Day, një kirurg i traumës ortopedike i njohur në rang ndërkombëtar dhe autore shume e shitur, ishte për 15 vjet Ndihmë Profesor në Fakultetin e Kalifornisë, Shkolla e Mjeksisë në San Francisko, dhe Zëvendës Kryetar i Departamentit të Ortopedisë. Ajo ishte gjithashtu Shefe e Kirurgjisë Ortopedike në Spitalin e Përgjithshëm të San Franciskos dhe njihet në të gjithë botën si ekperte e SIDA-s. 

Sipas Dr. Day, që për më shumë se një dekadë ka mbështetur eleminimin e televizionit gjatë viteve të para të fëmijës: 
"Tregohet që fëmijët shikojnë mesatarisht televizor 43 orë në javë, që është më shumë se orët e punës së një të rrituri në javë. Gjatë shikimit, ata shumë shpejt bëhen pothuajse të hipnotizuar. Është treguar shkencërisht që pas pak minutash para televizorit, truri ndryshon nga valë vigjilente të trurit (valët beta) në valë hipnotike (valët alfa), ku qendra e gjykimit të trurit anashkalohet.

 Kështu dhuna dhe dekadenca që sheh fëmija, anashkalon qendrën e gjykimit dhe ngulitet në trurin e fëmijës pa ndonjë aftësi nga ana e fëmijës për të vendosur nëse ajo që sheh ai është e e mirë apo e gabuar. Dhuna dhe dekadenca pranohen nga truri pa iu nënshtruar ndonjë gjykimi moral. Atëhere ajo bëhet pjesë e subkoshiencës së përhershme të fëmijës. 
Opinioni i hershëm i Dr. Day për këtë cështje duket se është i njëjtë deri diku me Dr Christakis i cili ka thënë, "Truri i të sapo-lindurit zhvillohet shumë shpejt gjatë dy deri tre viteve të para të jetës. Me të vërtetë ai ‘është në ndërtim’ gjatë kësaj kohe.

_Burimi: www.newswithviews.com_

----------


## Prototype

E mire fare eshte mos kete shtepia televizor fare , se nuk jep rezultate te mira nese eshte ... ne te mesuarit e femijeve ...
Ama ndonjehere dhe duhet Tv per te marre info te ndryshme , e rencishme eshte mos e teprojne dmth te kene nje kohe te caktuar qe te shohin dhe jo me teper .. kjo varet nga prindi

----------


## ||xXx||

> E mire fare eshte mos kete shtepia televizor fare , se nuk jep rezultate te mira nese eshte ... ne te mesuarit e femijeve ...
> Ama ndonjehere dhe duhet Tv per te marre info te ndryshme , e rencishme eshte mos e teprojne dmth te kene nje kohe te caktuar qe te shohin dhe jo me teper .. kjo varet nga prindi


lol mos te ksihte TV shpia do ishte shtu si shum numri popullsis se sdo kishin prindrit ca me bo kshu qe duhet TY  :perqeshje: 
Tallem normale qe TV duhet sepse eshte mjet informacioni thjesht sduhette abuzohet nga femijet me te  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## susglob

Si cdo gje tjeter ne kete bote TV ka te mirat dhe te keqiat e veta.  Por nuk mund te themi te rrime pa TV fare sepse sic thane dhe me larte eshte mjet informacjoni dhe po te shikosh kanalet si Discovery Channel qe jane shume "informues" eshte gje shume e mire.  Une qe flas e shikoj shume kete Channel??? Jo shume disa here me shume shohim filma etj.  Por per femijet per mendimin tim eshte shume e keqe.  Kam femije vete dhe per disa nena eshte convenient qe ta lene femijen para TV dhe te bejne punet etj etj dhe pastaj femijet nuk i shkulen nga TV.   Une kurre se kam bere kete dhe nuk do ta bej por hajde de qe per babysitterin eshte e kollajte dhe ne gjithmone i themi mos e le para TV se seshte mire.  Perpiqemi gjithmone qe ta mos e leme.  Mendoj se TV e shumte nuk eshte mire por jo dhe te mos e lesh fare.  P.sh. oren e ushqimit une gjithmone e kam hutuar vajzen me TV ja kjo ja ajo qe ta ushqejme por kjo eshte 15-20min ne vakt.  Per mua kjo eshte norm.

----------


## Poeti

Qëndrimi para ekranit të TV apo Kompjuterit është njësoj, sepse reflektimet e rrezeve nga monitori është së pari i dëmshëm për sytë, pastaj edhe për konstruksionin e trupit të fëmiut apo të të riut, meqë në këtë kohë trupi e merr formën e vet definitive.
  Arësye tjeter që është në disfavor të të shikuarit të TV është edhe koncentrimi në kohë të gjatë para tij dhe kjo ndikon në aftësitë e kufizuara të vetrezonimit, sepse nga TV fëmiu i merr gjërat e gatshme, pra i merr ashtu si i servohen, pa pasur nevojë të vej trurin në përdorim.
  Por…TV duhet të shikohet në afate të shkurtëra (flasim për fëmijët) kur ata do të shikonin ndonjë emision shkollor, ndonjë dokumentar, ndonjë film ku nuk ka dhunë (sepse kjo ndikon në ndërtimin e tyre agresiv), apo edhe ngapak muzikë cilido zhanër të jetë! Por kohëzgjatja e qëndrimit para TV duhet të jetë jo e njëtrajtëshme, por periodike, ashtu që të mos paraqitet lodhja dhe në shumë raste edhe molisja e fëmiut. Këtë detyrë e kanë prindërit të cilët duhet të kenë kujdes se sa gjatë fëmijët e tyre shikojnë TV dhe çfarë shikojnë në te.

----------


## Manulaki

Me hall eshte kjo pune. C'argetim ka femija ne Amerike??? Te pakten kompjuteri (lojrat per femije ne kompjuter-gjithmone i/e kontrolluar nga prindi) dhe televizori (vetem programet per femije) japin nje lloj argetimi dhe ndihmojne femijen te kaloje kohen dhe te zhvillohet. Tani ne dimer sidomos eshte me e veshtire se ne behar. Ne vere e nxjerr nje shetitje, e con ne park te luaje, po ne dimer ku ta cosh? Shoke dhe shoqe po s'behen kollaj, me ke te besh, me nje qerre spanjolle qe kemi rreth e rrotull???
Mgjtht. prindi ben c'eshte e mundur per femijen dhe brenda mundesive qe ka. Keta doktorat kane studime, kane dhe reklamime.

----------


## Pasiqe

> Me hall eshte kjo pune. C'argetim ka femija ne Amerike??? Te pakten kompjuteri (lojrat per femije ne kompjuter-gjithmone i/e kontrolluar nga prindi) dhe televizori (vetem programet per femije) japin nje lloj argetimi dhe ndihmojne femijen te kaloje kohen dhe te zhvillohet.



Eshte me mire t'i blesh nje piano ku te plasi koken me studim (3 ore ne dite) sesa te luaje videogames, te cilat thjesht do i marrin kohen e s'do i japin gje mbrapsht.

Sipas shume studimeve, femijet qe jane marre me muzike, jane me mire ne mesime se te tjeret.

Kostoja: Nje piano muri e thjeshte blihet per $2000. Shume veta e kane televizorin dhe kompjuterat shume me te shtrenjte.

----------


## PINK

> Eshte me mire t'i blesh nje piano ku te plasi koken me studim (3 ore ne dite) sesa te luaje videogames, te cilat thjesht do i marrin kohen e s'do i japin gje mbrapsht.
> 
> Sipas shume studimeve, femijet qe jane marre me muzike, jane me mire ne mesime se te tjeret.
> 
> Kostoja: Nje piano muri e thjeshte blihet per $2000. Shume veta e kane televizorin dhe kompjuterat shume me te shtrenjte.



E kur nuk kane veshe per muzike si tja bejne O Zombie ? Apo bjeri se ti thava gishtat ... lol

----------


## Manulaki

> Pinko, po i pate kalamojt pa vesh, futi ne balet, atletike, not, pikture, skulpture, pocari apo noi gjo tjeter po vetem para videogames mos i le se trapa kan per t'u bo.


E di si eshte puna, Zombie.

Mire e ke ti, po ja qe njerezia kane qira dhe fatura per te paguar, plus qe shkojne dhe ne pune dhe kur punon 10-12 ore ne dite, te kercen mendja balet, keshtu qe s'ke kohe te cosh dhe femijen.

Une e cova femijen time ne balet (jo sipas keshilles tende  :ngerdheshje: , por sepse e di qe ka aftesi dhe mund te jape dicka), mirepo ja qe ketu parane e jep dhe puna nuk te behet. Mesuesja nuk i kushtonte vemendje, sepse e kishte ndertuar nje klase me femije me diference ne moshe 3-5 vjec. Nderkohe qe i linte 3,4-vjecaret menjane, u kushtonte vemendjen 5-vjecareve.

Ka shkolla me te shtrenjta ku mund te nxitet aftesia e femijeve te talentuar, po sa mban xhepi?

Keshillat brenda kuadrit te realitetit jane te vlefshme, por keto te fluturimit me presh s'kemi c'i bejme.

Manulaki

----------


## Larsus

> po i pate kalamojt pa vesh, futi ne balet, atletike, not, pikture, skulpture, pocari apo noi gjo tjeter po vetem para videogames mos i le se trapa kan per t'u bo.



se ne fakt ato femije qe kane kaluar nga pese ore ne dite duke studiuar violine,piano, pikture, balet apo pocari s'jane hic trapeza  :ngerdheshje: 

dhe super te privuar nga ana sociale.. .kur rriten e behen burrka 

dridhen komplet kur te japin doren se nuk u besohet qe po te prekin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PINK

> Ok, Pink, sporti me i mire per femijet eshte noti sepse behet gjithe vitin. Gjithashtu gjimnastika. 
> 
> Nese do t'i futesh ne atletike do bejne 9 muaj. Me teper s'kam c'te them.



Mire mire bashkohem me mendimin tend qe femijet duhet ti aktivizosh me aktivitete nga me te ndryshmet . Sidomos ne sezonin e pushimeve kur skane shkolle dhe me cte merren , gjeja me e mire eshte aktiviteti jashte ambjentit te shpise ... dhe ne shoqerine e moshatareve te tij/saj . 

Por mos harrojme se dhe Tv-ne  e duan ato pak a shume , kjo varet nga ty apo kushdo tjeter si prind se sa tja vesh limitin e duhur . Pra cdo gje me limit .

----------


## -BATO-

Televizioni është i dëmshëm jo vetëm për fëmijët, por edhe për të rriturit.

S'ke çfarë të mësosh aty.

Unë vetë kam nja 2 vjet që nuk shoh fare televizor!


.

----------


## mia@

> Ka dëme për të gjithë, po ja, marrim për shembull rastin tënd: 
> 
> Ti harxhon orë të tëra duke parë çdo ditë telenovela dhe emisione tip "Big Brother". 
> 
> Këto janë të gjitha humbje kohe dhe keqedukim.


Nuk jane aq te keqija telenovelat jo. Kane nje efekt pozitiv kundrejt atyre negativeve.  Kam njohur nja dy ketu qe kane mesuar Spanjishten nga telenovelat. Wow! E flisnin me mire se Anglishten, qe kane vite qe jetojne ketu. Do filloj ti shikoj dhe une. U pa puna, se mbase e mesoj me shpejt ashtu.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## -BATO-

> Nuk jane aq te keqija telenovelat jo. Kane nje efekt pozitive kundrejt atyre negativeve. Kam njohur nja dy ketu qe kane mesuar Spanjishten nga telenovelat. Wow! E flisnin me mire se Anglishten, qe kane vite qe jetojne ketu. Do filloj ti shikoj dhe une. U pa puna, se mbase e mesoj me shpejt ashtu.


Telenovelat nuk shihen për të mësuar gjuhë të huaj.  

Përgjithësisht nëpër telenovela të gjithë personazhet tradhëtojnë dhe çiftohen me njëri-tjetrin.

Telenovelat kanë një ndikim të keq tek femrat sepse i keqedukojnë dhe i shthurin.


.

----------


## eaglexxx

> Telenovelat nuk shihen për të mësuar gjuhë të huaj.  
> 
> Përgjithësisht nëpër telenovela të gjithë personazhet tradhëtojnë dhe çiftohen me njëri-tjetrin.
> 
> Telenovelat kanë një ndikim të keq tek femrat sepse i keqedukojnë dhe i shthurin.
> 
> 
> .



Ketu nuk flitet per telenovelat si dukuri me vete

Tema eshte e qelluar ,sepse me te vertete televizioni eshte nje problem me vete per femijet.

----------


## ChuChu

> Telenovelat nuk shihen për të mësuar gjuhë të huaj.  
> 
> Përgjithësisht nëpër telenovela të gjithë personazhet tradhëtojnë dhe çiftohen me njëri-tjetrin.
> 
> Telenovelat kanë një ndikim të keq tek femrat sepse i keqedukojnë dhe i shthurin.
> 
> 
> .


Kete e ke shkruar sikur e ke perkthyer ne shqip nga Google translator. :P

Une pervete e kam shit TV-ne, gjithe reality tv shows e talk shows jane nje tufe me budallalleqe. Ama e kam nje projector ku shof filma ne mur per qejf.

----------


## s0ni

> Nuk jane aq te keqija telenovelat jo. Kane nje efekt pozitiv kundrejt atyre negativeve.  Kam njohur nja dy ketu qe kane mesuar Spanjishten nga telenovelat. Wow! E flisnin me mire se Anglishten, qe kane vite qe jetojne ketu. Do filloj ti shikoj dhe une. U pa puna, se mbase e mesoj me shpejt ashtu.


Tamam, shume njerez nga TV kane forcuar mesimin e gjuhes Angleze, perfshire ketu edhe veten.

----------


## broken_smile

> Nuk jane aq te keqija telenovelat jo. Kane nje efekt pozitiv kundrejt atyre negativeve.  Kam njohur nja dy ketu qe kane mesuar Spanjishten nga telenovelat. Wow! E flisnin me mire se Anglishten, qe kane vite qe jetojne ketu. Do filloj ti shikoj dhe une. U pa puna, se mbase e mesoj me shpejt ashtu.


Une e kam mesuar italishten duke pare Beautifull qe trasmetonin ne kanalin italian ne Shqiperi kur isha e vogel nga zori sepse ia tregoja mamit kur ktheheshe nga puna  :ngerdheshje: 
duhet tja di per nder brookut dhe ridgit qe une kam arritur te mesoj kete gjuhe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## r'posa

Un ka kohe qe se shiqoj TV-en, prej se kam instaluar internetin  :ngerdheshje: 

PS: Interneti eshte edhe me i demshem se TV-eja!

----------


## the admiral

> Televizioni është i dëmshëm jo vetëm për fëmijët, por edhe për të rriturit.
> *S'ke çfarë të mësosh aty.*
> Unë vetë kam nja 2 vjet që nuk shoh fare televizor!
> .


une nga televizori kam mesuar italishten dhe gjermanishten.
kur kam qene femije, prinderit me linin te shikoja kartonat ne gjermanisht dhe italisht.
sot keto dy gjuhe i kam perfeksionuar fale studimeve dhe perdorimit, por fillimin e kam marre nga tv.

je akoma i mendimit qe s'ke çfare te mesosh nga TV???

----------

